
Siri hacked to play piano - kposehn
http://9to5mac.com/2011/12/20/play-it-again-siri-hacked-to-play-piano/
======
cleverjake
Siri has basically nothing to do with this. There is no hack to make it work
with Siri. They are just using it as a voice controlled play button.

From the original article - "[It] works by streaming a special MIDI version of
the music file through an Apple Airport Express and into the Disklavier piano,
which then reproduces the piece, complete with key and pedal impressions."

~~~
the_cat_kittles
Yea there is absolutely nothing impressive about this. Thank you for saying it
in black and white.

~~~
meatmanek
The Music app can play MIDI? More importantly, the Music app can send MIDI
commands over Airplay to an Airport Express, which can then send them (over
what? audio? USB?) to the piano?

------
jvoorhis
This reminded me how much I wanted a Disklavier. I've played piano for much of
my life, and when I acquired a Roland Juno 5 years ago, the first thing I did
was write some custom MIDI software to... test it out. While I'd probably be
more careful with such expensive equipment, I'd love to know what happens if I
fed it the same program that fried a voice chip on the Juno.

(Like cleverjake pointed out, the music is really made by the Disklavier's
controller. Still a fun hack.)

------
agildehaus
It appears from the comments on that video that the iPhone is actually the
control device. It's sending MIDI commands over Wifi to that piano.

------
terhechte
The most interesting thing about that video is that I'd love to have such a
piano in my living room just to have it play great piano music for me all day.

~~~
wazoox
20 years ago a friend of mine proposed me to buy one (almost new) for the
ridiculously low sum of 7000 euros (equivalent). Unfortunately I was utterly
broke back then, like every time I had an incredible bargain opportunity :)

------
geuis
I'm skeptical. Hard to explain why, just a feeling. Not enough technical
details to explain how this is supposedly being done. The entire video has a
hoaxy feeling to it.

I'd love to be proven wrong, if anyone has related info.

~~~
safetyscissors
I think that the audio/music from the iPhone is passed to airplay which is
triggered by sending commands to Siri, then via the airport express is
connected to a device created by Yamaha to then convert the song to play on
the piano.

------
pud
Whether real or not, this would look more legit if there weren't so many jump
cuts.

